# My wife spends too much time on internet.Seems as she have an extra marital affiar.



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I smell SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Monitor should delete this bad boy!!


----------

